# error in emerge mDNSResponder

## devilheart

hi

I was just trying to build mDNSResponder-107.5 but

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I../mDNSCore -I../mDNSShared -W -Wall -DPID_FILE=\"/var/run/mdnsd.pid\" -DMDNS_UDS_SERVERPATH=\"/var/run/mdnsd\" -DNOT_HAVE_SA_LEN -DUSES_NETLINK -DHAVE_LINUX -Os -DMDNS_DEBUGMSGS=0  -O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -c -fPIC -o objects/prod/dnssd_ipc.c.so.o ../mDNSShared/dnssd_ipc.c

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/work/mDNSResponder-107.5/Clients'

mkdir build

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   dns-sd.c  -I../mDNSShared -o build/dns-sd

/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/cc2giB39.o: In function `myTimerCallBack':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xe1d): undefined reference to `DNSServiceAddRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xe5f): undefined reference to `DNSServiceUpdateRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xe90): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRemoveRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xf2e): undefined reference to `DNSServiceUpdateRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0xf6b): undefined reference to `DNSServiceAddRecord'

/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/cc2giB39.o: In function `HandleEvents':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1309): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefSockFD'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x133c): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefSockFD'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x14a5): undefined reference to `DNSServiceProcessResult'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x14e3): undefined reference to `DNSServiceProcessResult'

/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/cc2giB39.o: In function `RegisterProxyAddressRecord':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x16ef): undefined reference to `DNSServiceCreateConnection'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1780): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegisterRecord'

/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/cc2giB39.o: In function `RegisterService':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1a5f): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/temp/cc2giB39.o: In function `main':

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1c9b): undefined reference to `DNSServiceEnumerateDomains'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1ccd): undefined reference to `DNSServiceEnumerateDomains'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1dd7): undefined reference to `DNSServiceBrowse'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x1eed): undefined reference to `DNSServiceResolve'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x21b1): undefined reference to `DNSServiceQueryRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x2226): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x22e5): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x2374): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x23af): undefined reference to `DNSServiceAddRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x243e): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRegister'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x246e): undefined reference to `DNSServiceUpdateRecord'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x24cb): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefDeallocate'

dns-sd.c:(.text+0x24e3): undefined reference to `DNSServiceRefDeallocate'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [build/dns-sd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mDNSResponder-107.5/work/mDNSResponder-107.5/Clients'

make: *** [../Clients/build/dns-sd] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.5 failed.

```

```
Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1/amd64-vanilla, glibc-2.4.90.20060805-r1, 2.6.17-beyond4pre1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-beyond4pre1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Tue, 12 Sep 2006 09:00:06 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.16

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -Wl,-O1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer multilib sfperms strict stripped"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader doc dri dvd dvdr elibc_glibc emboss encode firefox fortran gdbm gif gtk2 hal initng_plugins_also initng_plugins_bash_launcher initng_plugins_chdir initng_plugins_chroot initng_plugins_conflict initng_plugins_cpout initng_plugins_critical initng_plugins_cron initng_plugins_daemon initng_plugins_dev initng_plugins_dllaunch initng_plugins_envparser initng_plugins_find initng_plugins_fstat initng_plugins_history initng_plugins_idleprobe initng_plugins_initctl initng_plugins_interactive initng_plugins_iparser initng_plugins_last initng_plugins_limit initng_plugins_logfile initng_plugins_netprobe initng_plugins_ngc4 initng_plugins_pause initng_plugins_pidfile initng_plugins_provide initng_plugins_reload initng_plugins_renice initng_plugins_rlparser initng_plugins_simple_launcher initng_plugins_stcmd initng_plugins_stdout initng_plugins_suid initng_plugins_syncron initng_plugins_syslog initng_plugins_unneeded input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_it mad mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl ssl tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

any ideas?

EDIT: mDNSResponder-107.1 emerged successfully

----------

## tony

Try setting MAKEOPTS="-j1" and try to re-emerge.  This is a known bug in mDNSResponder.

----------

## Autie

now i have also an error in this one:

```

Shared/Java/DNSSDService.java

make: /opt/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0/bin/javac: Command not found

make: *** [objects/prod/com/apple/dnssd/DNSSDService.class] Error 127

!!! ERROR: net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  mDNSResponder-107.6.ebuild, line 48:   Called die

!!! make mDNSPosix java failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6/temp/build.log'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/jgoodies-looks-2.0/lib/looks.jar:/usr/share/gjdoc/lib/com-sun-tools-doclets-Taglet.jar:/usr/share/gjdoc/lib/gnu-classpath-tools-gjdoc.jar:/usr/share/libidn/lib/libidn-0.6.5.jar:/usr/share/phex/lib/phex.jar:/usr/share/db-4.5/lib/db.jar:/usr/share/cyrus-sasl-2/lib/cyrus-sasl.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jhall.jar:/usr/share/avalon-logkit-1.2/lib/logkit.jar:/usr/share/subversion/lib/svn-javahl.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jh.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jsearch-indexer.jar:/usr/share/servletapi-2.4/lib/jsp-api.jar:/usr/share/commons-codec/lib/commons-codec.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jsearch-client.jar:/usr/share/jxplorer/lib/jxplorer.jar:/usr/share/antlr/lib/antlr.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/ant-nodeps/lib/ant-nodeps.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jsearch-misc.jar:/usr/share/servletapi-2.4/lib/servlet-api.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jh-client.jar:/usr/share/gjdoc/lib/com-sun-javadoc.jar:/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-api.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jhbasic.jar:/usr/share/jxplorer/lib/help.jar:/usr/share/commons-httpclient-3/lib/commons-httpclient-contrib.jar:/usr/share/junit/lib/junit.jar:/usr/share/javahelp/lib/jsearch.jar:/usr/share/log4j/lib/log4j.jar:/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-adapters.jar:/usr/share/jgoodies-forms/lib/forms.jar:/usr/share/commons-httpclient-3/lib/commons-httpclient.jar:/usr/share/xulrunner/lib/javaxpcom.jar:." JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2.5 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Apr 2007 06:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23bvirtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -m3dnow"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/service"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-15"

LC_ALL="en_US.ISO-8859-15"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_GB be nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X acpi aiglx alsa amd amd64 apm arts audacious bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cpufreq cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dmi dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode esd fam fat fbcon firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gmedia gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gvim hal high-ints iconv imagemagick imlib insecure-drivers ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jikes jpeg kde ldap libg++ libnotify live lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntp nvidia ogg opengl oss pam paste64 pcre pdf perl player plugins png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection reiserfs replytolist sdl seamonkey sensord session spell spl sqlite ssl tcpd thunderbird truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vim-with-x vorbis win32ddl wma wmf wmp xgetdefault xine xml xmldoclet xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xrandr xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB be nl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I emerged it with MAKEOPTS="-j1" but i had the same error

----------

## devurandom

Autie: Try installing (and switching to) a JDK.

----------

## Autie

Yes, thats helps.

Thanks man

One other thing:

revdep-rebuild complains about libdns_sd.so.1 not being there. So he recompiles net-misc/mDNSResponder but doesn't fix it.

Any idea about his?

<edit>

Seems fixed in the last build

----------

## becon

I have been trying to update my machine and get this error:

```
cc dns-sd.c -L../mDNSPosix/build/prod/ -ldns_sd -I../mDNSShared -o build/dns-sd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldns_sd

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [build/dns-sd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5/work/mDNSResponder-107.6/Clients'

make: *** [../Clients/build/dns-sd] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  mDNSResponder-107.6-r5.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5/temp/build.log'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.6 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.17-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 May 2007 15:00:10 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2 "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2 "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.gg3.net/"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X admin alsa amd64 apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus debug dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd examples fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde latex ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mono moznoxft mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg ole opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssl tcl tcltk tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis xinerama xml xorg xv" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I have already issued the revdep-rebuild command a couple of times. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

----------

## defenderBG

i think u have a problem with java (particulary with jdk)

try reinstalling the jdk for 32 and 64... read more here

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/java.xml

----------

## becon

I have just re-emerged virtual/jdk and it didn't make a difference. Thanks for the suggestion though.

----------

## defenderBG

u should emerge not only the virtual, but the real one as well and then with eselect choose the new installed jdk/jre.

----------

## shazam75

Im getting the same error as becon - not sure what i should do to resolve this.

----------

## shazam75

OK I fixed the problem!!!

I used

```
USE="-debug" emerge kdelibs
```

 and that worked!!

Cheers

Shelton.

----------

## philip

shazam75,

How did you figure out what to do?

----------

## kuxv

You don't need to emerge whole kdelibs, its just enough to emerge mDNSResponder without debug flag.

```
USE="-debug" emerge mDNSResponder
```

----------

